# What the is the average consumption of energy in an average house in monetary terms?



## garv123 (13 Apr 2011)

hi, 

What the is the average consumption of energy in an average house in monetary terms? 

If you could post what you pay when you get your bill it would be a great help to me so that i can do the calculations, 

thanks.


----------



## niceoneted (13 Apr 2011)

Do you need to know details such as size of house and number of occupants as well or just cost.


----------



## horusd (14 Apr 2011)

Surely if you are looking at energy usage you need energy output figures, not costs which vary between suppliers, and may be influenced by social welfare payments etc?


----------



## Woodie (21 Apr 2011)

According to the ESB the average is 5300Kw per year....I wish!  But I guess they should know that that is the average.   I guess if you contact their PR dept they will give you the exact information with precise accurate references for your project.


----------



## rockofages (21 Apr 2011)

To answer the question: elec is €100 every 2 months, gas bill is between €0 and €150.


----------

